# March 2014 - WRUW



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Starting my March with my Zuanshi on NATO strap. One of the first few vcm I bought.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

pulled out a mushroom I haven't worn in a while


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

My newly acquired Beijing Watch Diver Watch. Got it at a great deal from the BWAF flagship store as they are having a 50% discount promotion going on now for this watch.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

This one today, March 2nd ...


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


>


I soooo want this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Beijng red logo San Huan (three rings).


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

CMWF Dual Crown


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## PristineCollector (Jan 7, 2014)

March (end of Feb) started out with the 72 Pogue and today I switched out to the daily


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*TAO* "_Admiral's Cup_"


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Red ST5 on a cloudy day


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Silver ST5:



Regards,

Martin


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

Double Rhomb


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

GuessWho said:


> View attachment 1403574


Gonna order one of these as soon as I'm back home, excellent picture!


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Martin_B said:


> Silver ST5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice picture, Martin. It makes me think about getting a silver one as well (I have blue and red).


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

1980's Diamond SM1.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

Celadon Imperial, with the engraved balance cocks:


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

WUS ST-5 today. Blue on blue!


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Look what arrives this morning. My precious


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Late 1960's vintage Beijing BS-2 model watch with even patina on the dial.b-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

When I saw that Seagull SG had some SeaMasters back in stock 14 days ago, I could resist to try one. Yesterday it arrived!
After buying some more upscale Chinese watches, this is definitely less quality, more in the Parnis range, somewhat below Alpha, but considering the price and beautiful dial, I'm quite happy with it. The bracelet has to go though, it doesn't seem to belong on the watch...

No real pictures yet, so a quick iphone pic from this morning:


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

I like not only the watch, but also the background, Martin. What do you do?


----------



## paulsb (Feb 6, 2014)

Really enjoying this watch - the date window is rubbish, but the overall feel is quality, well-balanced and it sits nicely - fantastic value for under £100 delivered.
[


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

abangr said:


> I like not only the watch, but also the background, Martin. What do you do?


I work for a small engineering firm. We design and build custom optical and vision systems. I sometimes like to use new set-ups, or antique stuff to create some background. 

No time for real photography yet, but here's another quick phone pic:


----------



## thelawnmoweroperator (Oct 24, 2013)

Beijing Zun Shi (review to follow):









Jonathan


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

abangr said:


> Look what arrives this morning. My precious


Very nice!


----------



## pharminator (Jan 31, 2014)

abangr said:


> Look what arrives this morning. My precious


Tha looks incredible. Congrats on the new watch!!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

seagull with morelatto band wich (imho) looks better than the original black fake-cardboard-croco.


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

bcy said:


> WUS ST-5 today. Blue on blue!


Nice Watch, nice shirt  excellent combination.

Greetings from Shanghai to Beijing

forgot to mention, I am amazed about the WUS ST5, the red one also came recently (Thanks Ed and Thomas). Those dials, the details... if the chinese companies like BJWAF and Shanghai would get their s**t together and dare to listen to some ideas present here, or check some of the designs done and presented here in the forum, I think they could make a lot of money...

Romain


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Time to cycle through some Sea-Gulls. Starting with the black dial one...


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

My PerpetuaL R-01. I don't wear it a lot, it's too pretty!


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

InsaneMainframe said:


> Nice Watch, nice shirt  excellent combination.
> 
> Greetings from Shanghai to Beijing
> 
> ...


Greetings Romain! And thanks for the compliments 

I agree, the WUS ST5 is really awesome!


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Giving my Shanghai 1524-602 some wrist time today. This was the second vcm I bought when I got started on this "obsession"


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Shanghai 1120-406, late 1960's. One of the most beautiful VCMs IMHO.


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Today it is the Alpha Explorer.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Zhufeng II for the week-end.









And... I've just noticed that Times International now have the "Chinese market" Seagull Military... Couldn't resist and ordered one! The Red star on the dial ought to really shine!


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

Was wearing my son's 1963 last week.









Same view without the watch:









We went to buy watch boxes for the kids. Now the big boxes are ONLY for ME !















Little two ; little one and 小三's boxes.
As for the middle one, his Beijing is missing. It came back from Beijing only yesterday after a month and a half of repair. Even after playing tennis there was not enough power to resist an entire day... Now after 48h it is still on time. They worked well (they had to change two pieces).









Have a nice WE.

Laurent


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Parnis power reserve for the night.

I've sold and given away all of my Parnis watches, except this one which happens to be the cheapest. I am still amazed how these guys can make this for $65 including shipping. It keeps time really well too.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


>


Gorgeous photos.

Ric


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Early Suzhou SS1 with an in-house Suzhou SS1 movement.


----------



## miroman (Oct 29, 2010)

Today's my 51-st birthday, so... 









Regards, Miro.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Happy birthday miroman. :-!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday mate !!
Cheers


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

At over 20 degrees celsius at this time of year I am sitting in my garden And







wearing a Seagull 1963 re-issue!


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning all!

Sunday as usual i'll be wearing two of my mechanic watches. Today two PO homages, by Parnis.

The blue bezel in the morning:








And the orange bezel for the rest of the day:








Have a great Sunday, everyone!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Happy birthday, miroman !


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

miroman said:


> Today's my 51-st birthday, so...
> 
> View attachment 1412475
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Miro !


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Miro!:-!

I was working in the garden today with a G Shock on. Now however for the evening it is the ST5.b-)


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Bei Hai 北海 day today.


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

Bonjour Laurent,

ou est-ce que tu as trouve ces boites (specialement celle du milieu (bleu) et celle a droite (mauve)? A shanghai? Taobao?

For the non french-speaking, I asked Laurent where he found those watchboxes (especially the middle, blue one)

Regards from Shanghai,

Romain


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Making a bold step into Chinese Mechanical watches (normally more into dive watches until now). Minorva Tourbillon Regulateur (Liaoning Mvmt).


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## horvy04 (Feb 19, 2014)

The good ol' Bagelsport on "Bond" esque NATO:


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

I have this lovely Shanghai 1523 on today after finally sorting out the fast running...









After messing around with it for a couple of years, on and off, I finally discovered that the balance spring was rubbing on the bridge when the watch is face up! I was not able to see this with the movement face down. Out of curiosity and because I had eliminated all other causes; I turned the movement face up and held it over my head while looking closely with the loupe.
Voila! There is was, the outer two coils were resting down on the back side of the bridge and effectively shortening the balance spring by about 10%.

A couple of quick manipulations with the tweezers on the spring to clear it from the bridge and the movement is now running about 2 minutes slow after 9 hours 
It wont take long to regulate this one to within +/- 5 seconds per day :-!

For those who hate short hands, this watch is refreshing to see b-)


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

InsaneMainframe said:


> Bonjour Laurent,
> 
> ou est-ce que tu as trouve ces boites (specialement celle du milieu (bleu) et celle a droite (mauve)? A shanghai? Taobao?
> 
> ...


Hello Romain, my answer in English, so everybody can understand...
The shop belongs to Benny Peng. He does photo albums, tea boxes, business cards holders and photo frames. 
Those are tea boxes but if you pay an extra you can add the cushions for the watches.
I have "sur mesure" boxes for me (16 places and a glass on the top cover), but those boxes you see on my post are his daily production.
160rmb the box alone or 300rmb with the cushions.
I will edit the post later with a copy of his card. He's not far from the flower market (the Caojiadu Flower market). He is on Wanhangdu Lu.

Here a picture of the shop. Sorry for the little smiling monster on it (he wanted a photo of HIS watch in HIS box at the shop), but you still can see the shop behind.









L.


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

AlbertaTime said:


>


i really envy you for that Shanghai officer watch, especially this one seems to look flawless.

The versions I was able so far to find on Taobao were either in a very bad shape or extremely overpriced... or both at the same time. The price range was mostly between 3000 and 6000 RMB.

I guess I will have to give up on finding a decent priced Shanghai officer watch...

unless... you want to sell yours? 

Regards from Shanghai

Romain


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

LaurentH said:


> Hello Romain, my answer in English, so everybody can understand...
> The shop belongs to Benny Peng. He does photo albums, tea boxes, business cards holders and photo frames.
> Those are tea boxes but if you pay an extra you can add the cushions for the watches.
> I have "sur mesure" boxes for me (16 places and a glass on the top cover), but those boxes you see on my post are his daily production.
> ...


Merci beaucoup Laurent!

I will for sure pass by one of those days. The boxes look amazing and in my opinion the price / quality ratio seems fair!

I don't mind the smiling "monster" at all. I am just surprised about his Detroit Carhartt pants (Long story short: when I was living / working in Detroit this brand started slowly to become "in" in Europe, I had to bring back a lot of their clothes for friends who could not find it in Europe  Branding starts early with kids today 

Best regards from Shanghai,

Romain


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

Can't edit the post adding the business card...

View attachment 1414904

View attachment 1414905


View attachment 1414909


View attachment 1414910


View attachment 1414911


View attachment 1414912


As for my watch today ? Beihai.

L.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just received this Kongque


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A vintage Lushan brand tongji watch made in Nanchang, Jiangxi province. You can find letters LS from the nicely designed logo.b-)


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Afternoon coffee with Parnis


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

The more I wear this, the more impressed I get. It's a terrific daily wear watch: very accurate, solid build, slim enough for dress, still interesting enough for casual, super bracelet, sapphire crystal and a high-magnification cyclops...that is there for more than just looks. I don't usually like cyclops...this one _works_, and works with the design.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue.

Ric


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Today March 11 sees this one regulated and running just a shade over +5 seconds per 24 hours...









Hoping it will keep this accuracy for a while


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing ZunDa, today. Sparkly, innit.

Ric


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

China PLA marine special diving automatic mechanical watch navy sub.
I can only post these two picture's, cos posting other (read "clear") picture's would be a forum-violation, due to a copyright (sub) name on the dial..;-)


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

AlbertaTime said:


> The more I wear this, the more impressed I get. It's a terrific daily wear watch: very accurate, solid build, slim enough for dress, still interesting enough for casual, super bracelet, sapphire crystal and a high-magnification cyclops...that is there for more than just looks. I don't usually like cyclops...this one _works_, and works with the design.


i am waiting on his "brother", the (blue) "New Beijing automatic watch commemorate 1st voyage of China aircraft carrier", wich is shipped today......


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Beijing ZunDa, today. Sparkly, innit.
> 
> Ric


Soon, very soon....

Regards from Shanghai

Romain


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

AlbertaTime said:


> The more I wear this, the more impressed I get. It's a terrific daily wear watch: very accurate, solid build, slim enough for dress, still interesting enough for casual, super bracelet, sapphire crystal and a high-magnification cyclops...that is there for more than just looks. I don't usually like cyclops...this one _works_, and works with the design.


The logo on the crown...actually the whole crown... very nice detail!

*MUST RESIST* *MUST RESIST*


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been wearing the one on the left that is made to look like the SeaGull over the weekend ;-)


Then I switched to:


on to this one:


and ended up today with a red face ;-)


Regards,

Martin


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A 'Great Wall' brand VCM made by Beijing Nr.2 Watch Factory. Can you see two Chinese characters-长城 (ChangCheng)from its logo? The dial is painted almost black, but it is actually very dark green.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

My non-numbered ST5 project watch!


----------



## Texan (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

13/03/2014


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Shanghai 1120 cross hair dial.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Military MkV*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

As promised, hked's post on his collection of Beijing VCMs inspired me to rotate through all of my VCMs over the next few days.

Here's the Shuangling 20 Zuan day/date, which has a most stunning vertically brushed silver dial that has to be seen in the flesh to be believed. The red dot on the second hand is more of a translucent blob than my other VCMs. The day says Thursday. Probably. Actually, this is an old pickie so it says Wednesday. But the watch on me wrist says Thursday, honest *****.

Sell it? Never. Never! Never, I tell you! NEVER!!!

Ric


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> View attachment 1417467
> 
> 
> As promised, hked's post on his collection of Beijing VCMs inspired me to rotate through all of my VCMs over the next few days.
> ...


Hi Ric !
三 means "three". So, it is the third day of the week. Chinese and French see the week the same way : it starts the Monday !
So your watch says Wednesday.
一 (yi - one) for Monday
二 (er - two) for Tuesday
三 (san - three) for Wednesday
四 (si - four) for thursday
五 (wu - five) for Friday
六 (lio - six) for Saturday
and I can't find the ideogram for the Sunday... It is not 7...

L.
P.S : you watch is beautiful !


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

LaurentH said:


> Hi Ric !
> 三 means "three". So, it is the third day of the week. Chinese and French see the week the same way : it starts the Monday !
> So your watch says Wednesday.
> 一 (yi - one) for Monday
> ...


For Sunday it is '日' , meaning the Sun.


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

Of course !

谢谢 !


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Switched to Fleurus Chameau strap, looks IMHO better than the typical seagull-croco (original intention was to put this band on the shanghai wave-pattern, but it was out of stock, so it did not get delivered) and give the watch a more "vintage" look. I ordered a sharkskin strap in the same colour blue as the hands, so this will not be on the watch for long......


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Blue ST5 for me today. Thanks again to Ric for the recommendation (and the photos which originally interested me in this dial)!


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

ZunJue for the moment...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Blue ST5 for me today. Thanks again to Ric for the recommendation (and the photos which originally interested me in this dial)!
> 
> View attachment 1417846


Mate, it's truly gorgeous. Love the strap choice, too.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan today.

Ric


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Vintage Shuangling 40 Zuan today.
> 
> Ric


 i bet in real life, in the sun,the cherry pop's right in to your face! Delicious watch!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

BJWAF :


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

It has settled in to a nice +4 seconds per day now...


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Got this today. It's my second watch with a st2130. Wow!! So dang smooth and accurate.


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Taking my 1963 out for some wrist time on a beautiful spring morning in beijing.










Rare Beijing blue sky day.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing Liaoning, today. Inspired by a number of us who've recently acquired one.

Ric


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Relaxing with the regulator today.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

sduford said:


> Relaxing with the regulator today.


Is that a Yak 52 I see afore me?

Ric


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

1963...


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Is that a Yak 52 I see afore me?
> 
> Ric


Are you talking about my avatar? It's a Radial Rocket with Vedneyev radial engine. http://www.radialrocket.com


----------



## zol2891 (Mar 15, 2014)

Üdvözlet Magyarországról! Most viselni ezt az órát. Hamarosan jön az új kínai karóra Sirály M163S.


----------



## zol2891 (Mar 15, 2014)

Greetings from Hungary! I now wear this watch. Soon comes the new Chinese wrist watch is a Seagull M163S.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

sduford said:


> Are you talking about my avatar? It's a Radial Rocket with Vedneyev radial engine. http://www.radialrocket.com


Right engine, wrong airframe.

Nice aircraft. The fixed gear taildragger looks wonderful.

Ric


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

Wearing this refurbished ST5 today:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing Liaoning again. Sunny day, so why not.

Ric


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Some ZunJue awesomeness...


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Cultural Revolution period GongNong / Workers and Peasants (movement dated March 1967)...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage Sea-Gull ST5, the blue one. Probably the black one tomorrow.

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ric, Your pictures don't show up on my computer screen. Many others don't show up either.
> 
> Vintage Sea-Gull ST5, the blue one. Probably the black one tomorrow.
> 
> Ric


No pictures on my computer screen.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Late 1960's Shanghai 1120-309 vintage.


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Wearing my Beijing Watch to Shanghai!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1961 vintage Tianjin WuYi. Might be a 1962, dunno. Soviet? Any ideas?

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ca. 1961 vintage Tianjin WuYi. Might be a 1962, dunno. Soviet? Any ideas?
> 
> Ric


Your pictures don't show up on my screen. Sometimes they do. How come? o|


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

soviet said:


> Your pictures don't show up on my screen. Sometimes they do. How come? o|


Maybe some blocking with Photobucket? Strange...

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A Jinji SS7 vintage of 1980's.


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Ric Capucho said:


> Maybe some blocking with Photobucket? Strange...
> 
> Ric


Now I can see them. A 62-A model WUYI watch should have been made since 1962. Your example is in very clean and beautiful condition for a 50 some years old watch. Congratulations!


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

PLA Chinese army diver :


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

soviet said:


> Now I can see them. A 62-A model WUYI watch should have been made since 1962. Your example is in very clean and beautiful condition for a 50 some years old watch. Congratulations!


Happy that our forum Chairman can now see my photos!

So, perhaps later than 1962? Perhaps 1964?

Ric


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

Ric Capucho said:


> Happy that our forum Chairman can now see my photos!
> 
> So, perhaps later than 1962? Perhaps 1964?
> 
> Ric


The highest position in my life was only a president of a small company, and now I am promoted one big step up!:-d:-! Thanks for your kindness.

I don't think WUYI watches are date coded, so it is hard to tell an exact date when they were produced. Your guess could be very close. Your 62-A WUYI is an uncommon steel version that is much less often seen that chrome-plated ones. So don't sell it even the Rothschild family wants it.;-)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage Sea-Gull ST5 again. This time the black one.

Ric


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

ST5 project watch


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

My gold hands, very dark red dial Beijing Shuangling.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

soviet said:


> My gold hands, very dark red dial Beijing Shuangling.


Very very nice.

Ric


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Ric Capucho said:


> Vintage Sea-Gull ST5 again. This time the black one.


Ric, sir, I really dig the look of your ST-5 on that mesh. Do you remember where you found it?


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

"Shizi" or "test run" watch from the Liaoning Watch Factory


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Pakz said:


> Ric, sir, I really dig the look of your ST-5 on that mesh. Do you remember where you found it?


Bought it from goodcheapman on Ebay.

Ric


----------



## Inca Bloc (Nov 27, 2013)

Switched from PLA Chinese marine diver (on a Fleurus Chameau strap) :

































To Sea-Gull skeleton (after changing clothes) on a Blue strap :


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Still on the ZunJue. Now that I've finely regulated it and found the best resting position for the night, it's a monster: looses about 3s a day on the wrist, gains about 2.5s a night on the nightstand. Result, I've set the time 48 hours ago. And I've lost about 0.5s total!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

First day that I've been able to post in a WRUW thread in this forum! woot woot!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

TokyoLunch said:


> First day that I've been able to post in a WRUW thread in this forum! woot woot!
> 
> View attachment 1426487


Hopefully not your last. It's a beauty, sir.

Ric


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

(poor phone photo...)


----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hopefully not your last. It's a beauty, sir.
> 
> Ric


Thanks, Ric. Indeed I'm looking forward to some upcoming releases, more Celadon included. Was good to sit down and have a drink with Ben and tell him why Salmon would be a great choice of next color release.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

TokyoLunch said:


> Thanks, Ric. Indeed I'm looking forward to some upcoming releases, more Celadon included. Was good to sit down and have a drink with Ben and tell him why Salmon would be a great choice of next color release.


Salmon? SALMON! Just how many drinks did you guys have?

Ric


----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Salmon? SALMON! Just how many drinks did you guys have?
> 
> Ric


haha..... not enough, that's for sure. It was a school night after all.....


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

2012 Dual-Crown today. After a few days in a row wearing a 34mm Max Bill, this one feels enormous on the wrist.


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

SeaGullSG:


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Alpha PN today on a beautiful spring day in Beijing


----------



## phatpete68 (Apr 14, 2008)

This has become my daily companion......really pleased with this watch!


----------



## soviet (Feb 8, 2006)

A1964 vintage Shanghai A581.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

ST 5 with a new Rios strap and his pal from Switzerland.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

bcy said:


> on a beautiful spring day in Beijing


...make me homesick. :-(

10 more weeks... :-d


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

AlbertaTime said:


> ...make me homesick. :-(
> 
> 10 more weeks... :-d


When will you be here? We can try to arrange a meet up?


----------



## cyclones22 (Mar 15, 2014)

Wearing my newest addition with a new strap today.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

bcy said:


> When will you be here? We can try to arrange a meet up?


I arrive in Beijing June 8th in the afternoon/evening and will be in Beijing till the morning of the 13th, then I return to Beijing from the afternoon/evening of June 30th to the morning of July 5th.

For anyone elso who wonders: I will be ijn Shijiazhuang from June 13th--17th; Zhengzhou/Luoyang from the 17th to the 21st; from the 21st to the 25th I don't know yet  Any ideas?? It has to make sense for a next stop in Shenzen, June 25th to 30th for the Watch and Clock Fair...then back to Beijing before I return to scenic Peace River, Alberta.

I sure hope we can meet  !!


----------



## ntchen2 (Apr 7, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> I arrive in Beijing June 8th in the afternoon/evening and will be in Beijing till the morning of the 13th, then I return to Beijing from the afternoon/evening of June 30th to the morning of July 5th.
> 
> For anyone elso who wonders: I will be ijn Shijiazhuang from June 13th--17th; Zhengzhou/Luoyang from the 17th to the 21st; from the 21st to the 25th I don't know yet  Any ideas?? It has to make sense for a next stop in Shenzen, June 25th to 30th for the Watch and Clock Fair...then back to Beijing before I return to scenic Peace River, Alberta.
> 
> I sure hope we can meet  !!


Bcy and I


----------



## aron (Feb 26, 2009)

A new favourite, NOS ST5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks to Jon/saskwatch for this beauty....


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

The only advantage I found in working the Sunday at school (we are preparing the Chinese Inspection of our school) is : they deliver also the Sunday !
After dreaming of it for months I finally bought it !
Wu Yi 62-A!









I came with my A581 and...























I have the WuYi since then ! A little bit fast. I will fix that after the inspection.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful Wu Yi, Laurent!
Hope the inspection goes smoothly
Today, for me, ST5


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

This arrived today, an Rpaige titanium Wrocket on an Australian Snapper leather strap which I produce for Rpaige and the Melbourne Watch Company


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Just arrived in the post....









I'm absolutely thrilled with it


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Matty01 said:


> This arrived today, an Rpaige titanium Wrocket on an Australian Snapper leather strap which I produce for Rpaige and the Melbourne Watch Company


Awesome looking strap!


----------



## zol2891 (Mar 15, 2014)

Here's the new wrist watch. Seagull M163S.


----------



## pharminator (Jan 31, 2014)

Received this in the mail as a gift from a forum member. Many, many thanks!!


----------



## InsaneMainframe (Oct 6, 2013)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Just arrived in the post....
> 
> View attachment 1432089
> 
> ...


...and now the hunt begins  the hunt for the other models out of the ST5 Forumwatch...

For me it was the same, I was too late to the party, by coincidence I got a numbered blue one from another WUS member, was completely stunned by it, needed to have a red one too (thanks HKEd),... now I need the silver-dial one. Anyone?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Beijing ZunJue.

Ric


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

Beihai 2 for today !

Now, some rest !

L.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Evening change to the Beijing BeiHai.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue.

Ric


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Seagull


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Evening change to the CMF 2013 Project ST5, the blue one.

Ric


----------



## zol2891 (Mar 15, 2014)

In today's day...


----------



## Fandegrue (Jul 17, 2011)

"Envoyé depuis mon GT-N7100 avec Tapatalk"


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue.

Ric


----------



## abo_hosni (Mar 4, 2012)

getat MM homage.

That's why I ordered this with silver hands


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Even though this was the nominated watch of the day two days running, I've barely had chance to wear it 'cos I'm laid up in the house sick. So yeah, it's the Sea-Gull 1963 Reissue yet again.

Ric


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------

